# libg++ install error



## mfaridi (Feb 1, 2009)

I want install libg++ but I see this error


```
.o
cc -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I. -I./../include  xstrerror.c
rm -f libiberty.a
i386-unknown-freebsd7.0-ar rc libiberty.a \
          argv.o choose-temp.o concat.o cplus-dem.o fdmatch.o fnmatch.o getopt.o getopt1.o getruntime.o hex.o floatformat.o objalloc.o obstack.o pexecute.o spaces.o splay-tree.o strerror.o strsignal.o xatexit.o xexit.o xmalloc.o xstrdup.o xstrerror.o
gmake[1]: i386-unknown-freebsd7.0-ar: Command not found
gmake[1]: *** [libiberty.a] Error 127
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc295/work/gcc-2.95.3/libiberty'
gmake: *** [all-libiberty] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/gcc295.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/libg++.
Mostafa#
```


----------



## hydra (Feb 2, 2009)

Mfaridi, it's your fifth or such post about broken compilation. It's quite possible your system is broken, my advise is to remove all your ports, clean up /var/db/ports and reinstall your ports. Don't you think your problems are related ?


----------

